
Show HN: Norm, A Simple Python SQL generation library - ltbarcly3
https://github.com/justinvanwinkle/Norm
======
ltbarcly3
I created this to provide a simple way to generate SQL after becoming
frustrated with other libraries.

Things that distinguish this library from other SQL generation libraries:

\- (N)ot an (ORM), so there are no schemas or table definitions to maintain in
code.

\- is really dumb. It is just doing string concatenation internally, so
whatever you type into it will appear as is in the query.

\- lets you build up queries safely, like most other SQL generation libraries.

\- provides a simple, consistent wrapper for Python DB-API libraries, while
still directly exposing all the functionality of those libraries

\- code looks almost identical to the generated SQL

\- the generated SQL is very nicely formatted for humans to read (either for
debugging or in database logs).

\- makes it possible to safely generate multiple row inserts in a single
INSERT statement, even with heterogeneous columns in each row.

